# Crystal Beach Shark Fishing Questions.



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have lurked on your board for many years now.. Mostly stay on the hunting board. Having a family reunion next week in Crystal beach, so I have a kayak and was planning on running some baits out, as well I have a few 4/0 I will put on different rods...

Couple questions if anyone can help

A. Where is a good bait store that might sell cut sting ray etc on Boliver?

B. Anywhere that sells "decent" shark leaders that are pre-made?

I am not looking to catch jaws or anything just pass the time why the relatives yell and get drunk beyond belief.. (I have considered using a few of them for bait, but alas this is not legal)

Thanks,


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

bodeaux's in winnie sells rays 409 296 6097 and hornbecks seafood in bolivar sometimes has them as well


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

if there is a lot of family around I'd suggest putting the kids to work and let them catch fresh bait for you... my son has been catching bait for me since he was 2.5 years old and he feels like a contributing member everytime one of his whiting are picked up by a shark...


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

send a few folks down to rollover and load up on mullet and bait in the morning .
or nite before .
surf has bin weird not a lot of big whiten last week none to tell the truth !not a hard head in slp that is weird .
good luck .


----------



## BU (Dec 9, 2007)

If baits hard to come by when you're down run you a hardhead or g-top out. make decent bait at certain times--


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Sounds good I think I will stop in Winnie and get some sting ray, I am bringing a cast net as well. 

Any thoughts of were to get decent premade leaders that will hold 3-5 sharks?


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

if you go threw galvez stop on 45 at smitty's he will have 4 ft heavy casting leaders with 14/0 circle hooks .


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Good deal. Do they sell stingrays too? If so I may go that way and just load up.. I know all you guys build your own leaders, but I am not "hooked' yet, just getting out and screwing around. Thanks for everyones help


----------



## nickinhoutx (Sep 1, 2005)

If u swing by Galveston bayou bait has some descent leaders , i usually stop by bayou and uncle bucks , uncle bucks usually has fresh bait depending on the day u plan on going , or Texas city Anita's has jack and rays most of the time ..but the best thing to do is go by the sea wall stop every so many miles and cast net, most time u get lucky.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

bait camp on 45 feeder soon as you exit for 61st
(can'nt remember the name) usually has sting ray
fresh shad,mullet also sells shark leaders

Good luck!!!


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks fishnut.. guess I am catching the ferry


----------

